
Peter Thiel’s CS183: Startup - Class 4 Notes Essay - rlalwani
http://blakemasters.com/post/21169325300/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-4-notes-essay
======
rlalwani
I am sure most of the readers have heard about Peter Thiel's class on
Entrepreneurship at Stanford. I think most people have also read Paul Graham's
article on startup ideas.

This class from Peter Thiel provides some more thoughts on how to pick a
startup idea.

